# Plumbing question



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

I get weak cold water pressure out of my bathroom faucet, but no where else in the bathroom or house.

Have checked the supply, which is fully open; took the faucet apart and made sure no scale is blocking output, as much as I could anyway. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


Sent telepathically through my thumbs to my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not a plumber, so take my idea accordingly. Could it be not enough restriction at the faucet? An open garden hose is eh on pressure, but stick your thumb across the end and it sprays well. What about the aerator in the nozzle?


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

AdmiralD7S said:


> I'm not a plumber, so take my idea accordingly. Could it be not enough restriction at the faucet? An open garden hose is eh on pressure, but stick your thumb across the end and it sprays well. What about the aerator in the nozzle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone usi


Problem is not at the aerator as the hot water comes out fine. Only the cold water is slow. But only from that faucet, not at all from separate shower or bath tub. Toilet refills normally as well. Just weird.

Sent telepathically through my thumbs to my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is obviously some kind of restriction in the line or faucet. Switch the hot and cold lines on the faucet. If the cold is still weak then the problem is in the line. If the hot is then weak then change the faucet.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sounds like maybe a valve in the cold water line, or the faucet itself.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

hiwall said:


> There is obviously some kind of restriction in the line or faucet. Switch the hot and cold lines on the faucet. If the cold is still weak then the problem is in the line. If the hot is then weak then change the faucet.


Good grief...so simple I didn't even see it. I will let you know how it tests out after I get home.

Thanks for the tip!

Sent telepathically through my thumbs to my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Calcium build up on the cold water shutoff vale cold be the problem, we never open or close those valves to break off the calcium deposits and after time, the same thing happens with the water heater that is why ball water valves are better than gate types.
good luck.


----------

